# Ringförmiger Verlauf



## araser (7. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem, dass ich hier im Forum so nicht erklärt gesehen habe. Ich brauchen in einem Ring einen Verlauf. Es soll ein Regenbogenverlauf sein. Dabei sollen die Farben in diesem nacheinander verlaufen. Die letzte Farbe soll dabei an die erste grenzen.

Kann ich das mit Illustrator CS oder Indesign CS lösen?

Gruß Araser


----------



## akrite (8. September 2005)

...geht sowohl in Illustrator, wie auch in InDesign - für letzteres hier ne kleine Anleitung :

- zeichne einen Kreis
- lege die Strichstärke fest (>60pix)
- lege den Farbverlauf fest (radial)
- jetzt nur noch nach Wunsch die Farbe mischen

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## araser (8. September 2005)

Hallo Akrite leider ist es noch nicht die Lösung für das Problem 
der Verlauf soll wie folgt aussehen:

=> Verlauf

Mit dem radialen Verlauf konnte ich das nicht lösen.

Gruß Araser


----------



## akrite (8. September 2005)

...das ist schon ein wenig kniffliger, hier erst einmal ne Anleitung für InDesign:

- eine horizontale Linie ziehen
- mit linearen Verlauf füllen
- jetzt diese Linie mit den Pfadtools und einem Musterkreis in die gewünschte Form bringen.

OK, keine wirklich elegante Lösung, funktioniert aber(bin selber für eine gute Lösung dankbar). Ich habe jetzt auch keine wirklich gute Lösung für Illustrator oder Freehand parat, da ich noch nicht vor diesem Problem stand ...
Spontan würde ich 3D Studio Max nehmen, Linie zeichnen, um 270° verbiegen und als ai exportieren und dann in Illustrator weitermachen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## araser (9. September 2005)

Hallo Andreas,

könntest du bitte beschreiben mit welchen Pfadtools und wie ich es anpassen kann?
Hab inzwischen herausgefunden, dass man diesen Verlauf einen konischen Verlauf nennt.

Gruß Araser


----------



## akrite (10. September 2005)

...na dann will ich es mal versuchen:

- Linie zeichnen
- Dicke festlegen
- Farbverlauf definieren und auf Linie anwenden
- Musterkreis definieren
- mit dem Zechenstift (Pen Tool P ) den Mittelpunkt von der Linie greifen und in ein beliebige Kurve verformen
- das Diekt-Auswahl-Werkzeug (A) - weisser Pfeil - nehmen und Kurven in die gewünschte Form bringen.
- bei Bedarf mit [P] [+] weitere Ankerpunkte hinzufügen und in die Form zwingen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

